# [FAQ] How to access Kazaa network without wine?

## svyatogor

How to access Kazaa network without wine?

Kazaa is a very popular file sharing peer-2-peer network. Unfortunately they don't have a native client for Linux. Until recently the only solution was to run Kazaa++ using wine emulator.  As any emulation this way has a number of drawbacks - it is difficult to make it work, also it requires some native windows libraries.

In this FAQ I am going to feature an amasing tool called giFT (gift.sourceforge.net), which is based on system of plugins and gives clients access to various p2p networks (at the moment these are OpenFT, Gnutella and FastTrack, which is Kazaa).

The first step is to install giFT itself and the plugin for Kazaa network. giFT developers hav not done an official release yet and the only way to get it is through CVS. To install giFT run the following:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-cvs

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-fasttrack-cvs
```

Note: In both cases replace "~x86" with your arch.

Because giFT is only a daemon we need to install some client. There are a number of choices available. In portage you can find: 

giftcurs - console client based on ncurses library

giftoxic - gtk2 client

giftui - one more gtk2 client.

The are other clients available as well (check giFT project page), but these are the ones available in portage.

In order to configure giFT run giFT-setup. On the step when you will be prompted for the plugins enter: OpenFT:FastTrack. OpenFT has to be there, otherwise the whole thing won't work.

Now, when we have installed and configured giFT you can run it by issuing this command:

```

giFT -d

gift_client_here (E.g.: giFTcurs for giftcurs package)

```

Last edited by svyatogor on Sun Jul 13, 2003 9:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## norvillebarnes

*Edit* I'm retarded, excuse my ignorance.

Awesome job! I'd been playing around with the wine + Kazaa thing and was having no luck. This works really well and took like 2 mins to setup. Thanks.

One question I have, and you'll have to pardon my newbness on this,  is that giFTcurs is supposed to have a pretty slick GUI but if I start /usr/bin/giFtcurs in KDE nothing happens. I'm sure I'm missing something simple but thought I'd throw it at you. btw the console version works fine but is less than intuitive.

Thanks 

Al

----------

## aethyr

 *Quote:*   

> btw the console version works fine but is less than intuitive.

 

The "console version" is giftcurs.  See the webpage: http://www.nongnu.org/giftcurs/

It's a giFT client that runs under ncurses.  It's supposed to be run in the console.  BTW - I think it's a pretty snazzy application, and it's certainly no less intuitive than most gui apps.

Fear not thy terminal.

----------

## norvillebarnes

Good point, I've gotten the hang of it and it's really efficient. Some of us just have trouble letting go. When your complete computing history is on windows it takes a while to get the dust off the keyboard.

Al

----------

## Tarball

Ok, I emerged gift-cvs and gift-fasttrack-cvs but the only plugin it seems to have installed is the FastTrack plugin.  Where can I get the Gnutella and OpenFT plugins??

----------

## svyatogor

 *Tarball wrote:*   

> Ok, I emerged gift-cvs and gift-fasttrack-cvs but the only plugin it seems to have installed is the FastTrack plugin.  Where can I get the Gnutella and OpenFT plugins??

 

These two are there by default. Just change the plugin def to OpenFT:Gnutella 

Note: I was not able to make all three to work together.

----------

## Tarball

In /usr/lib/giFT/ I only have libFastTrack.so, no Gnutella or OpenFT

????

----------

## searcher

This is a very nice program  :Smile:  I've always hated kazaa due to it's bloated appearance and utter lack of usability. The giFTcurs is awsome! Thanks for a great howto and for pointing this out to gentoo users  :Smile: 

~searcher

----------

## Tarball

Has anyone get Apollon to work ok?  I have compiled and installed it but when I do a search I don't get any matches whereas if I use giFTcurs to do the same search I immediately get a screen full of matches!?!?   :Question: 

----------

## OneOfOne

hi guys, i just wanted to add that the latest mldonkey fully supports fasttrack network, you could download/upload to it.

peace

----------

## DanBUK

I have tried to got giFT to work, the idea seems good. Similar to mldonkey, although mldonkey is ed2k based it supports BitT, FastTrack, DirectConn, Gnutella, Donkey, SoulSeek, OpenNap, AudioGalaxy & OpenFT.

But I find the best sucess is with ed2k(Better Queuing system, Verified Downloads via, filenexus.com, sharereactor.com, others) + FastTrack(Loq Qual/Bogues/But quick dloads) + SoulSeek(MP3s - Lots)

Just my 15pence worth..

----------

## jj

 *Tarball wrote:*   

> Has anyone get Apollon to work ok?  I have compiled and installed it but when I do a search I don't get any matches whereas if I use giFTcurs to do the same search I immediately get a screen full of matches!?!?  

 

Try Apollon from cvs; they cleared that bug about a week ago.

----------

## equilibrium

I keep getting a cvs login error  :Sad:   :Confused: 

```
# emerge gift-cvs

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/gift-cvs-0.11.1 to /

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching cvs module giFT into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/gift-cvs...

cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gift

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gift" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/gift

cvs [login aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/gift-cvs-0.11.1 failed.

!!! Function cvs_fetch, Line 204, Exitcode 1

!!! cvs login command failed
```

 :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

[edit] got it all working now  :Smile:  [/edit]

----------

## svyatogor

This is a problem of sourceforge server. It does happen sometimes. Try to repeat later.

----------

## Squinky86

Ya, the sourceforge cvs server has way too much to handle.

Note that you can use giftoxic 0.0.9, even though it's not in portage.  Just rename the ebuild and digest it!  So far I've had no problems with giftoxic and only a few with the gift daemon.

----------

## equilibrium

hmm I thought I had it working but whenever I do a search for anything the only results I get are for OpenFT  :Sad:  even tho it says it is connected to fasttrack and gnutella aswell.   :Confused: 

Also when I try to install apollon CVS I get a error.

```
# make -f Makefile.dist

This Makefile is only for the CVS repository

This will be deleted before making the distribution

*** YOU'RE USING Autoconf version 2.13.

*** KDE requires autoconf 2.52, 2.53 or 2.54

make[1]: *** [cvs] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

when emerge says:

```
*  sys-devel/autoconf

      Latest version available: 2.57-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.57-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 1,225 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/autoconf.html

      Description: Used to create autoconfiguration files
```

 :Sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## AlterEgo

 *Tarball wrote:*   

> Ok, I emerged gift-cvs and gift-fasttrack-cvs but the only plugin it seems to have installed is the FastTrack plugin.  Where can I get the Gnutella and OpenFT plugins??

 

USE="OpenFT GNUtella" emerge gift-cvs did it for me.

----------

## jj

 *equilibrium wrote:*   

> hmm I thought I had it working but whenever I do a search for anything the only results I get are for OpenFT  even tho it says it is connected to fasttrack and gnutella aswell.  
> 
> Also when I try to install apollon CVS I get a error.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

# export WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5=1

# make -f Makefile.dist

#./configure --prefix=/usr/kde/3.1

# make

# su -c 'make install'

```

should put autoconf 2.57 to work; it did for me  :Smile: 

----------

## equilibrium

cool thanks  :Smile: 

got it working now and it seems to give results from the kazaa network now   :Very Happy:  just a bit annoying that whenever you search it resizes and goess off the screen but it seems to work now at least  :Smile: 

----------

## Roguelazer

```
 * Running  cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gift" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/gift

cvs [login aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)

 

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/gift-cvs-0.11.1 failed.

!!! Function cvs_fetch, Line 204, Exitcode 1

!!! cvs login command failed

```

Erm...

----------

## Squinky86

Read the whole thread before posting an already stated problem.

Since I've done the same many times before, I won't flog you this time; it just means the sourceforge cvs mirror is full now (and it normally is).  Try again later.

----------

## spantie

Hi, just rsynced and emerged net-p2p/gift-cvs-0.11.1 (which was masked):

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/var/tmp/portage/gift-cvs-0.11.1/work/giFT/plugin'

Making all in OpenFT

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/var/tmp/portage/gift-cvs-0.11.1/work/giFT/OpenFT'

Making all in proto

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/local/var/tmp/portage/gift-cvs-0.11.1/work/giFT/OpenFT/proto'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `ft_handshake.c', needed by `ft_handshake.lo'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/var/tmp/portage/gift-cvs-0.11.1/work/giFT/OpenFT/proto'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/var/tmp/portage/gift-cvs-0.11.1/work/giFT/OpenFT'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/var/tmp/portage/gift-cvs-0.11.1/work/giFT'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/gift-cvs-0.11.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 31, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed

```

Any help appreciated :)

----------

## Landonis

I had this problem trying to emerge giFT-cvs as well.  Thankfully there is now a stable version. Just do an 'emerge sync' and follow the instructions above but change the 'emerge giFT-cvs' to just 'emerge giFT'

It was announced the other day in the following thread:

 *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67868

 

----------

## Frood

 *Landonis wrote:*   

> I had this problem trying to emerge giFT-cvs as well.  Thankfully there is now a stable version. Just do an 'emerge sync' and follow the instructions above but change the 'emerge giFT-cvs' to just 'emerge giFT'
> 
> It was announced the other day in the following thread:
> 
>  *Quote:*   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67868 

 

There's also a stable version of the FastTrack plugin, but I wasn't able to get it to work with the stable version giFT.  However, gift-fasttrack-cvs seems to work fine with the non-CVS giFT.

----------

## Squinky86

from the gift homepage

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The CVS repository is being restructured to separate the Gnutella and OpenFT plugins from the daemon and library source code. This change will be over the next couple of days and will surely break previous builds as we will be asking the sourceforge.net staff to perform the moves to preserve revision history.

 

so use the stable gift with the fasttrack-cvs  :Wink: .

----------

## glenn_nz

Sorry, but this is going to be a dumb question: I was sure this worked before...

```
upstairs root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge giftoxic

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "giftoxic" have been masked.

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

I was under the impression that the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" was to enable the masked packages.

----------

## usingloser

yeah everything seems to be masked, even with a accept keywords

----------

## pYrania

gift-cvs does sucessfully compile again.

----------

## Belgabor

 *usingloser wrote:*   

> yeah everything seems to be masked, even with a accept keywords

 

use

```

emerge <path/to/ebuild/file>

```

----------

## dextur

So whos working on the ebuild...? Saw that 0.11.2 has been availbale for almost a week   :Shocked: 

----------

## Mallrats

my ~/.giFT/gift.conf file has

plugins = OpenFT:FastTrack

in it, and the fastTrack plugin is emerged on my system

when I start giftcurs, I get an error message:

Can't connect to the daemon at 127.0.0.1:1213: Connection refused (111)

which is obviously the wrong host, but what do I enter for the correct host, where do I enter it, or how do I enable this plugin to work!

Thanks

----------

## carrett

gift-cvs is in packages.mask for me...

must we use gift-cvs to use the fasttrack lib? i was using old skool gift and it was working fine...i only posted because out of nowhere i'm getting

giFT: command not found

...STRANGE. anyway i'm re-emerging giFT

----------

## slartibartfasz

 *carrett wrote:*   

> gift-cvs is in packages.mask for me...
> 
> must we use gift-cvs to use the fasttrack lib? i was using old skool gift and it was working fine...i only posted because out of nowhere i'm getting
> 
> giFT: command not found
> ...

 

'giFT' executable was changed to 'giftd' and no - the cvs is broken - the latest masked version 0.11.3 (or was it 0.11.2 ?) works fine with apollon and giftcurs - u will need to emerge the plugins seperatly, they are no longer part of gift.

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-fasttrack

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-openft

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-gnutella

```

should work...

----------

## thesysadmin

 *Mallrats wrote:*   

> my ~/.giFT/gift.conf file has
> 
> plugins = OpenFT:FastTrack
> 
> in it, and the fastTrack plugin is emerged on my system
> ...

 

I have the same problem.

But, 127.0.0.1:1213 should be correct.

I followed the directions exactly but it won't work..

----------

## insanecanuck

Works perfectly after a bit of fiddling. Thanks for the great tip!

What I did:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge giftcurs

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-fasttrack 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gift-openft 

$ giftd -setup

<enter settings>

$ giftd

<giftd daemon thingy should start>

$ giftcurs

```

Enjoy  :Smile: 

----------

## ozt

I can't really get this thing to work. It refuses to connect to the network, everything is correctly configured (I guess). 

|Statistics|

Users Online: 0

I use giFTcurs with giFT and gift-fastrack-cvs.

help  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dark_priest

Question:

if i kill/stop the GUI (curs/apollon/whathaveyou) will the DAEMON still keep downloading the files in the download list?

if so... WICKED  :Very Happy: 

please inform me!

----------

## Anime_Fan

 *dark_priest wrote:*   

> Question:
> 
> if i kill/stop the GUI (curs/apollon/whathaveyou) will the DAEMON still keep downloading the files in the download list?
> 
> if so... WICKED 
> ...

 

Of course  it will keep downloading (and uploading). The daemon will still be in the background. And it will list the files when you re-enter the GUI.

I would use the software more if it wasn't for the fact that nothing good ever came from Kazaa (apart from horribly slow transfers of pirated material, which is horribly good for companies).

----------

## dark_priest

well, i thought of ML donkey...

but my entire system hangs if i try to compile it...

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

I was wondering, is there a way to get the giftd daemon to start at boot-up? It doesn't seem to take very long...

I know it would have to be some type of thing in /etc/init.d that you could rc-update, but can somebody help me do this?

----------

## fathergrief

Put giftd -d in /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## dark_priest

no, dont ... (yet)

your download list is user dependant

if you start it at bootup you will have "root"'s download list, whereas your "user" list is different.

not such a bad thing if you have a empty transfer list, but quite a nuisance if you have some movies nearly finished  :Smile: 

so only do it if you can eitehr stand to downlaod them again, or have a empty list

```
 # rc-update add giftd default
```

[/code]

----------

